# Cold water



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I took a ride up to the yellow river last night to see how the catfish was biting with this cooler air, :thumbdown:bad idea the water temp was 71, 12 degrees cooler then the last time i went before the storm not to mention the river was scooting at about 5 knots in some places..long story short not even a bite..


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

went to escambia or conecuh for me.Same thing, 77 degrees, very very clear water and extremly shallow, only a couple of dinks.Headed to Cleiborne tomorrow before daylight. come on over!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The Choctawhatchee was 74.6 to about 76 today. Was surprised to see it had dropped this low this quick. The river rise did not reach the NOAA 8/9 ft prediction, more like 4 ft. Water color stained a bit but still good. Bass and bream bite was very slow. The catch will make supper provided enough hush puppies are included.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

iam curious to whats going on at the Claiborn dam and how the shad is running


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

I went bassin on friday on yellow and the cold water had em messed up only caught 3 small ones and they were extremely hard to come by. Gone try it again on monday hope its better


----------

